# Tate Modern London



## lil_Pete (Oct 14, 2005)

Well worth having a look at the new show in the Turbine hall there. I'm not normally one to take photos in galleries but everyone else was comfortably firing off the flash so I thought a few shots wouldn't be a problem!

Kept it flashless and the ISO at 1600 (it's darker than it looks) and wanted the grain introduced to give the image a less flat feel. Also wanted a soft focus but unfortunately ended up focussing on the back wall so that's a bit rubbish! Still something very odd about the expanses of boxes...

Haven't got Photoshop here so straight from the camera my fast exposure of the new show including noise (nice noise)!


----------



## lil_Pete (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh and the bottom right shadow ... I'll clone it out later when I soften the back wall detail up in PS!


----------



## lil_Pete (Oct 14, 2005)




----------

